# Can English bus passes be used in Scotland?



## stonflo

Is it possible to use our bus pass in Scotland? 
Mike :?:








site admin edit - more detail in title


----------



## dipper17

Hi

I'm afraid not as we have a different system in Scotland - we can't use our bus passes in England!

Cheers


----------



## stonflo

*Scotland*

Thanks for that. I suspected that was the case.
Mike


----------



## suedew

Might be worth asking if there is a reduction on a dayrider or weekly ticket using your bus pass.
we got a reduction in Wales using ours.

sue


----------



## CliffyP

If King Alex gets his way you might not even be able to use your motorhome in Scotland.


----------



## teensvan

Bus passes do not cover France Germany or Spain as we found out.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## Arrachogaidh

From www.Direct.gov.uk

Services outside England

The England bus pass only covers travel in England. It doesn't give you free bus travel in Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland.

Travelling to Scotland or Wales if you live near border

Your council may have special arrangements for you to travel between England and Scotland or Wales if you live near a border. Check with your local council for details when you apply for your pass.

From www.transportscotland.gov.uk

Concessionary Travel

Concessionary travel gives free or discounted trips on public transport to the people that need it most.

If you're between 16 and 18, over 60, or have a disability you could be eligible for free or subsidised travel to get around Scotland and your local area.

The National Entitlement Card and Young Scot National Entitlement Card gives free or discounted access to most types of public transport.
People aged 60+

With the National Entitlement Card Scottish residents aged 60+ can travel for free on most local and national bus services in Scotland. You may also be entitled to free rail travel, check with your local authority.


----------



## Easyriders

It's annoying, though. We are both over 60 and live in Wales. We haven't bothered with bus passes because a. They can only be used in Wales and b. Our village lost its bus service 10 years ago, despite public protest, so a bus pass isn't much use.

When we visit our kids who live in England, we have to pay full price if we get a bus.

Scotland and England are both very large compared with Wales, and have much better bus services. In England, you can get from Land's End to Carlisle using a bus pass. In Wales, you can't go anywhere much without going through England, there's a load of mountains in the way!

This is one area where devolution has made life worse.

Rather travel by MH anyway!


----------



## raynipper

I supose Jersey is out then... :? 

Ray.


----------

